

The Post-Mac Interface - merges
https://medium.com/@twomonthsoff/the-post-mac-interface-1031b94df77b

======
merges
I wrote a little review of the Mac human interface design principles of 1986,
the Gentner and Nielsen's Anti-Mac principles from ten years later, and which
ones seem in play today. Would love thoughts from the community about whether
my observations are on/off target. It's long (10k words, 40min). TIA!

